# Fehler im Talentplaner: Krieger



## Yokobana (25. November 2008)

Liebes buffed-Team,
ich habe einen kleinen Fehler in Eurem Talentplaner: Krieger zu melden. Ihr schreibt in Eurem Talent "Verbesserter Blutrausch", dass die erhaltene Wut um 25/50 erhöht wird, was allerdings gar nicht stimmt. Denn: "Verbesserter Blutrausch" erhöht die erhaltene Wut um 25/50 %(!). Vielleicht kommt Ihr ja dazu dies noch zu verbessen. Ansonsten perfekt! 
MfG,
Yoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

